# Hinge style/type



## Treeaddict (4 mo ago)

Hey guys! Can someone please provide some info on this hinge so I can order the proper style? I want to save this dresser as it’s a great piece and solid wood. I already ordered 4 replacement hinges that won’t work. Should have asked for help first! Thank you so much for your help!!


----------



## rogerh (Sep 13, 2020)

This may work. It would help if you would remove a hinge and take a picture.


https://www.cabinetparts.com/p/amerock-hinges-semi-concealed-cabinet-hinges-AMPK3180TBAE-p2756


----------



## Stevedore (Dec 28, 2011)

.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

This is a different brand but I think it will match close enough. https://www.deluxevanity.com/Van-Nuys-CA/Amerock-BPR7550BB-Burnished-Brass-Cabinet-Hinge.HTM


----------



## rogerh (Sep 13, 2020)

Steve Neul said:


> This is a different brand but I think it will match close enough. https://www.deluxevanity.com/Van-Nuys-CA/Amerock-BPR7550BB-Burnished-Brass-Cabinet-Hinge.HTM


I was looking at that style also, but it looks like the barrel of the OP hinge is laying on the face frame.


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

A simple overlay hinge.


----------



## rogerh (Sep 13, 2020)

DrRobert said:


> A simple overlay hinge.


Funny, I goggle SIMPLE OVERLAY HINGE and get all kinds of overlay hinges. You have a link or picture of your SIMPLE OVERLAY HINGE?


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

What I meant by simple was not a concealed or Euro hinge. Sorry for the confusion. What you e got is a non mortise hinge, they come two ways, partial or full wrap. Full wrap are stronger.

Most, like the one Steve referenced, are made for doors with a rabbeted edge.

I think this might work. Bifold Flat Flush Hinges For Overlay Doors - Non Mortise - 2" Inches - High Quality Steel - Multiple Finishes Available - Sold Individually


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

....


----------

